# Routerersatz für Speedport W723V gesucht



## TheLukay (30. März 2016)

*Routerersatz für Speedport W723V gesucht*

Hallo zusammen,

wie das Thema schon erahnen lässt, suche ich ein Ersatz/Alternative zu einem dieser Telekom Undinger.
Warum das ganze? Hab keine Lust mehr nach 2 Jahren noch die 5€ abzudrücken jeden Monat für ein Gerät, das sich ständig aufhängt und heiß läuft. Desweiteren habe ich demnächst vor, mir ein NAS anzuschaffen, GBit-LAN wäre dann natürlich wünschenswert, der Speedport versagt da bereits. Etwas bessere WLAN-Abdeckung wäre auch nett, in einer Wohnung mit 2 Stockwerken und Gipswänden steht der Router zwar relativ  Zentral, maximale Entfernung zum Router ist vielleicht 5m und eine Betonwand, Decke oder Gipswand, allerdings ist der Empfang nicht so toll und es gibt ab und zu Verbindungsabbrüche.
Leider sind Router nicht mein Fachgebiet und die Auswahl ist beinahe endlos, daher suche ich hier ein bisschen Hilfe.
Mein Internet-Anschluss ist VDSL50+Entertain. 

Was ich also brauche:

- 2 GBit-Lan Ports, 2 100MBit Ports
- sollte mit dem IP-basierten Anschluss funktionieren
- WLAN-Reichweite sollte besser sein als der bisherige 

Was ich nicht unbedingt brauche:
- 5GHz WLAN
-WLAN-ac
Habe diesbezüglich eh keine Endgeräte die damit was anfangen können bzw halte ich nicht für zwingend nötig

Anregungen und Empfehlungen sind sehr erwünscht


----------



## DrSin (30. März 2016)

*AW: Routerersatz für Speedport W723V gesucht*

Da du Entertain nutzt bleibt dir nicht viel Auswahl - Fritzbox 7390 & 7490. Du brauchst auf jedenfall einen Router der Multicast beherrscht. Es gibt noch ein paar gute Asus die den Standard beherrschen, aber kein DSL Modem haben.


----------



## BloodySuicide (30. März 2016)

*AW: Routerersatz für Speedport W723V gesucht*

Speedport 724, Zyxel 5501...


----------



## pronde (30. März 2016)

*AW: Routerersatz für Speedport W723V gesucht*

Hab auch den 723, läuft aber seit Jahren ohne Probleme. 
Schon mal versucht das Gerät bei der Telekom zu tauschen? Evtl. gegen den 724?


----------



## TheLukay (30. März 2016)

*AW: Routerersatz für Speedport W723V gesucht*

Hab schon überlegt den 724 zu nehmen, allerdings wollte ich ungern wieder ein Telekomgerät. Falls ich mal den Anbieter wechsel, kann ich das Ding ja nicht verwenden, oder? Wenn die WLAN-Performance bei WLAN-n stimmt wäre es eine Auswahlmöglichkeit. Solange sich nichts besseres findet, abbestellen kann man das Ding ja immer noch. 



BloodySuicide schrieb:


> Speedport 724, Zyxel 5501...


Kriegt man den Zyxel auch als "normaler" Kunde?  Scheint ja eher was für Telekom-Firmenkunden zu sein

Auf die Fritzboxen hab ich auch schon ein Auge geworfen, allerdings sind die ja auch nicht gerade günstig


----------



## Polyethylen (30. März 2016)

*AW: Routerersatz für Speedport W723V gesucht*

Ich hab hier auch den 724, hab keine Probleme damit, hat sich noch nie aufgehangen oder so. Das war mit dem 504V noch anders, das Teil musste man jeden zweiten Tag vom Strom nehmen und wieder anstecken, damits Internet wieder geht (naja, als Access-Point für das Garten-WLAN taugt der noch, das geht ohne Probleme)
WLAN-Reichweite ist für uns ok, im Haus haben wir damit überall Empfang. Jetzt mal grob geschätzt sind das ca. 7-8 Meter Luftlinie maximal, durch ein bis zwei Wände und im 1.OG noch ne Decke, laut Handy noch 2, manchmal 3 Balken Empfang von 4.
Edit: Im Anhang mal ne Karte von der WLAN-Abdeckung unseres Erdgeschosses, hab ich mal vor einiger Zeit gemacht (Ekahau Heatmapper), sind schon einige Meter, wo guter Empfang herrscht. Also das ist vom 2,4-GHz Netz, den Versuch mit 5 GHz find ich jetzt nicht, war aber schlechter (da gabs nicht viel grüne Breiche soweit ich mich erinnern kann)

//Edit2: Was mir jetzt noch einfällt, der Router hat (kA obs mittlerweile gefixt wurde) mal nen Bug, das er, wenn man niedrigere Kanäle einstellte, im 2,4GHz-Band trotz aktiviertem 300Mbit nicht 40 MHz Kanalbreite nutzte, er wollte immer nur 20MHz/150Mbit maximal. Habs jetzt auf Kanal 9 und 11. Kann man im engineer-Menü sehen, was er da so einstellt (http://speedport.ip/engineer/html/wlan.html?lang=de)


----------



## BloodySuicide (31. März 2016)

*AW: Routerersatz für Speedport W723V gesucht*

Den Zyxel kann jeder Kunde bestellen. Der Telekom ist es immer egal was für ein Gerät dran ist. Gibt nur einen Nachteil: kein DECT
Die 724 laufen stabiler als die 723er.


----------



## SiLAnceR (31. März 2016)

*AW: Routerersatz für Speedport W723V gesucht*

Ich möchte mich auch gern dem Thema anschließen. Habe derzeit den 724er Speedport von der T-Com mit VDSL 100. Möchte aber nun umsatteln da dieser aus der Mindestvertragslaufzeit (Miete) raus ist. 
Da die Kiste im Keller hängt, und das Wlan nicht gerade das beste ist, tendiere ich auf die 7490 Fritte.
Was meint ihr dazu? Würdet Ihr einen anderen empfehlen. Mit den Fritzboxen bin ich bis jetzt immer sehr gut gefahren.


----------



## Merowinger0807 (31. März 2016)

*AW: Routerersatz für Speedport W723V gesucht*

Ich bin von einem 724er auf eine gebrauchte Fritzbox 7390 umgestiegen und habe es bisher keine Sekunde bereut... PnP, wesentlich mehr Einstellungsmöglichkeiten etc....
Die Signalqualität im Vergleich zum 724 ist im 2,4GHz Bereich nicht wesentlich besser geworden aber auch nicht schlechter... im 5GHz Bereich jedoch deutlich stabiler.
USB-HDD als NAS-Freigabe funktioniert endlich einwandfrei und ich kann der Bequemlichkeit wegen alles vom Smartphone aus steuern 
Die 7390 reicht meines Erachtens auch vollkommen aus, hat GBit Ports und ist gebraucht für 50-60 Euro zu schiessen.


----------



## TheLukay (31. März 2016)

*AW: Routerersatz für Speedport W723V gesucht*

Ich denke ich werde mich mal nach einer 7390 umschauen. Gebraucht heißt ja auch nicht gleich schlecht


----------



## BloodySuicide (31. März 2016)

*AW: Routerersatz für Speedport W723V gesucht*

Was hast du für DSL?


----------



## TheLukay (1. April 2016)

*AW: Routerersatz für Speedport W723V gesucht*



BloodySuicide schrieb:


> Was hast du für DSL?



An mich gerichtet?
VDSL mit 50MBit


----------



## BloodySuicide (1. April 2016)

*AW: Routerersatz für Speedport W723V gesucht*

Dann kannste die 7390 nehmen. Die hat nur Probleme bei ADSL


----------

